# Deep Cut Orchid Society Show



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2019)

Deep Cut Orchid Society Show, Holmdel, NJ this weekend.
Anyone else going? 
If, for any reason, I do not make this show, I may stab myself.

http://www.aos.org/news-and-events/...019-02/deep-cut-orchid-society-show-sale.aspx


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 7, 2019)

Now don't stab yourself


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm telling you. First think tomorrow AM!


----------



## xiphius (Feb 8, 2019)

Not going to that one. I thought about it, but then ultimately decided that 5 hours was a bit further than I wanted to drive. Especially since there is a show happening in Richmond (like 1 hour away) like two weekends later... 

Have fun!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2019)

Just got in from the show. IN spite of the cold, windy weather it looked well attended. 5 hours, nahhh. This time of year there are about 6 shows in the Northeast.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2019)

I might go tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 9, 2019)

I stopped by this morning and bumped into NYEric.

Picked up 3x Dendrobium, 3x Masdevilla and a Phrag. Schilimi.


----------



## abax (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm so glad Eric is not bleeding and made the show. What did you score
in Phrags?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 10, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks Charles; you saved me a lot of posting. Sorry I missed you.
I bought A Phrag and 3 Paphs from Piping Rock. a Phrag from Main Street Mike, a Paph from Marlowe's, a few Lepanthes from Ecuagenera, and a pretty, floriferous Taiwan Phal from Long Island Orchids for a teammate. Good to see you Eric.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for posting! That bernice is pretty.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 11, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Thanks Charles; you saved me a lot of posting. Sorry I missed you.
> I bought A Phrag and 3 Paphs from Piping Rock. a Phrag from Main Street Mike, a Paph from Marlowe's, a few Lepanthes from Ecuagenera, and a pretty, floriferous Taiwan Phal from Long Island Orchids for a teammate. Good to see you Eric.



What did you get from Piping Rock? They usually have good PK hybrids.


----------



## Hien (Feb 11, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Thanks Charles; you saved me a lot of posting. Sorry I missed you.
> I bought A Phrag and 3 Paphs from Piping Rock. a Phrag from Main Street Mike, a Paph from Marlowe's, a few Lepanthes from Ecuagenera, and a pretty, floriferous Taiwan Phal from Long Island Orchids for a teammate. Good to see you Eric.


 Eric, is Mainstreet Mike the 1st seller from the entrance and his kiosk facing Ecuagenera?


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2019)

He was (mike). Hello eric, I posted all the pics before I left the show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2019)

Hien said:


> Eric, is Mainstreet Mike the 1st seller from the entrance and his kiosk facing Ecuagenera?



Yes, he usually has decent Phrags at reasonable prices.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2019)

Linus_Cello said:


> What did you get from Piping Rock? They usually have good PK hybrids.


Not a Pk hybrid, Phrag. Gail Dytrych x dalessandroi.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2019)

I posted on my Miscellaneous Stuff thread. :evil:


----------



## musa (Feb 28, 2019)

thanks for all your pics!


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey Charles thanx for posting 

you have picts of a couple of my plants in there  

(first 3 phrags in the sepos exhibit dalessandroi, rouge bouillon, waunakee sunset and i believe the fanaticum is a pict of mine also)


----------

